# Antique-Locks The Forum > Miscellaneous Question & Answer Forum >  Newbie with a new safe. Anyone know how old it is please?

## markb

Hi all,
My wife and I have just bought a C.H.GRIFFITHS safe from a reclamation yard. We intend to refurbish it and have it in our lounge. It would be nice though, if someone could tell us a bit more about it?.
Any info would be welcome.
Thanks, :D 
Mark & Carol

----------


## racraman

Hi i to have a safe & manufacturer is CH Griffiths & Co - not sons - Lonodon - doeas anybosy know about this company - thanks

----------


## wobbles

Hi, I am both new to the site and a new owner of another CH Griffiths & sons safe but mine is a smaller version of the one in the picture above. I have read all the post with great interest, although a bit dissappointed that there isn't much information about the maker etc. Any info would be gratefully received as i am quite shocked as to the age of it.

----------

